# Exposure Me - New & Amateur website. Please review!



## ExposureMe (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't have much to say. I'd like to see your opinions on this. I'm based in Northern Ireland, if anyone is curious or interested.

Exposure Me - Portrait and Wedding photography in Northern Ireland, Omagh, Tyrone. Olaf Szmidt. : Exposure Me


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2014)

The black menu bar is really distracting my attention from the photos the way it cuts through the models' faces.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 8, 2014)

One tracker, two analytics, requires cookies.  Not for me.


----------



## ExposureMe (Nov 9, 2014)

snowbear said:


> The black menu bar is really distracting my attention from the photos the way it cuts through the models' faces.


I'll be surely trying to fix that. I have an issue with the photos in the background right now, but instead of removing the black bar I'll try my best to move them down a little so the faces are clear.



SCraig said:


> One tracker, two analytics, requires cookies.  Not for me.


Nothing I can do about that. Analytics helps me manage my website traffic to see where it's coming from.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 9, 2014)

ExposureMe said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > One tracker, two analytics, requires cookies.  Not for me.
> ...



My opinion is that you you should worry more about paying customers coming through the door, and less about 'surfers' on the web.   tracking and other such crappola is maybe useful to huge corps like WalMart and such, but have ZERO value to basement startups.   Pay attention also to the fact that negative comments such as you are receiving right now show up in searches forever.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 9, 2014)

ExposureMe said:


> Nothing I can do about that. Analytics helps me manage my website traffic to see where it's coming from.


I've had several web sites up since the middle 90's.  I have yet found a need to worry about WHERE the traffic is coming from.  Plus, with the advent of browser utilities to block connections to such sites the numbers you receive are meaningless since they don't reflect true values.

Your web site though.  Manage it as you see fit.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 9, 2014)

snowbear said:


> The black menu bar is really distracting my attention from the photos the way it cuts through the models' faces.



I definitely agree on this. 

Also if this had not been linked to from the forum where I new it was a link to a photographer's website and I saw the url name elseware I would not have clicked on it. Exposure Me kinda sounds like a porn website.


----------



## ExposureMe (Nov 9, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > The black menu bar is really distracting my attention from the photos the way it cuts through the models' faces.
> ...



As funny as that is, I still get that way too often


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2014)

ExposureMe said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...


Lol ... if you're after traffic ... that's probably a good thing.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 9, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> ExposureMe said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...



But if it's paying clients your after probably not. You might want to consider a a different name.


----------

